# Rattling noise on braking



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

Hi,

This is my first post here.

I have a 1997 Sentra GXE.

Every time I brake or accelerate, I hear a slight rattling noise. If I brake hard or speed up fast, the noise goes away.

Any ideas as to what this could be?

Thanks.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

it could be the little clips that go on after the wheel bearings and all that other stuff... looks like a paper clip, but i cant remember what its called. mines a lil loose and it rattles too.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

go to your local auto parts store and tell them you need a front brake hardware kit, including the anti-rattle clips. then dig thru your chiltons manual (of coarse you have one right?)  and find which piece is missing. im almost positive this is your trouble.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

I got my last brake job done (repace pads plus rotors machined) 25,000 miles and 1.5 years ago.

So could it be brake job time again?

Littlebittacontact,

I have not done a brake install myself and I don't have Chilton's


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

I've got the same problem. I think mine is caused by the clips rattling, so I need to go ahead and do a brake job soon. I'm pretty sure the rattling is caused by the brake hardware just basically vibrating loose because I didn't pick up a new hardware kit when I upgraded my pads last summer. Anyways, hopefully that'll work.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmm.. vibrating breaks, i had this same problem on my old ford tempo.. YUK.. anyways, it was the rotors were unbalanced believe it or not, they got worned in, and there was a small line goign through them.. like slotted, but the slot was just an O around the diameter of the rotor.. get new rotors, new pads.. hell, id just get the Nx2000 upgrade.. lol


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

yup... if i get this credit card, im gonna go to town on my car... a set of lightweight wheels, my rotors are warped, so i might as well spend the cash and get the nx2000 upgrade. i almost got an nx2000 instead of my 200sx, i wish i knew then what i know now. haha. the only reason i didnt was cuz it was auto w/ high mileage(even tho i ended up getting an auto anyway dammit)


----------

